# k60 or drill-Eel



## Haole (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a K-50 with 45' of c-8 cable and the two smaller drums for sinks and drains. It works great for most of my needs. 

I would like to offer drain cleaning 150' out in 4" lines. Already having a dewalt timberwolf, the drill eel set-up appeals to me because of price, simplicity and it takes up less storage.

So what do guys think? Should I get a Dreel set-up to compliment the K-50, or save money and get a K-60 in a couple months.

Thanks


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I have both k60 and k1500. I prefer to use the 1500 more because I Know it can handle more jobs. Nothing is worst then when you take out k60 and it doesn't have enough power to handle the situation. My opinion k60 but may need k1500 also.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

You will need both or just the k 60. The drill is horrible in finished places or tight quarters. 

You know what if you want to be a guy that can make some money opening drains get what you want. If you want to be the go to guy that can get most jobs done with the best equipment for the particular job get both and a lot more.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

At 135' that drill isn't going to do much. 4" I'd keep a ridgid 300 or a spartan 2001 with 2 drums and go 200'. I use a k1500 but I think sooner or later we go back to what's easier. Plus what if you have to pull a toilet to rod the sewer? Do you give up? Go home? It's easy to sell a cleanout but do they need one?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've cleared serious roots, I mean real serious roots, in excess of 150' with the Dreel. If you're going to be doing 4", I'd guess that the K60 would be fine. Can't say for certain though because I've never used one. What I do know is that the Dreel will perform exceptionally well in lines up to 12" with roots up to 200'. I know this because I've done it. The Dreel is a hell of a set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

What exactly is that setup?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Dewalt DW124 with 1.25" heavy duty eel cable. That's the one with the 5/8" inner core. I've got mostly eel cables, a few General. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haole (Aug 4, 2014)

My concern is having too big of a gap in machine set-ups. The K-50 is compact and great in secondary lines, and the drill-eel set-up, from what I've read works great on mainline tough blockages. Having only these two machines wouldn't allow me to run 7/8 cable. 

Just wondering if getting a medium size machine before the drill eel set-up makes more sense???


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Haole said:


> My concern is having too big of a gap in machine set-ups. The K-50 is compact and great in secondary lines, and the drill-eel set-up, from what I've read works great on mainline tough blockages. Having only these two machines wouldn't allow me to run 7/8 cable.
> 
> Just wondering if getting a medium size machine before the drill eel set-up makes more sense???



You can always buy "J" cable for the Dreel. It's smaller in diameter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

IMO you can do everything with 1.25 that you can do with 7/8. When I was in the af we only used the 60 in tight areas. If the cleanouts as accessible we used the k1500. I imagine if you were using a drill accesiblility would be a given anyways.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

About the only time I can't use 1 1/4 eel cable is when I need to make a weird bend into the piping or the access or a test t or something. 

I ran a line yesterday that I had to run from over my head while standing on a bucket. I opted for the cable off my k60 hooked to my m18 drill. I didn't have to run cords, it was super lightweight and easy to run up over my head. 

I'm convinced that you could clean most any drain with an assortment of sectional cables and some drills.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

PPRI said:


> I opted for the cable off my k60 hooked to my m18 drill. I didn't have to run cords, it was super lightweight and easy to run up over my head.


I haven't seen a set up to run Ridgid 7/8" cable off a drill. Is that what you are saying?

If so I'd like to hear about it & see some pics.

I currently carry J cables to run off drill, perhaps I could eliminate some cables if I could run Ridgid 7/8" K60 cables off drill.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I made adapters to chuck up in the drill. 5/8 cable and my cordless Milwaukee fuel are always the go to when dealing with branch lines. Add some 1" nylon hose and a spear head and it can be ran right through a toilet trapway. I use it all the time.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

How does the drill not completely over power the 5/8? Are you running c8, c9, or a non ridgid brand?


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Through the toilet...nice, I never heard that one. I hate pulling toilets. Maybe a small retriever hook could be used (for pulling out rags, underwear, etc.).

Like to see what the chuck adapter looks like. 

Just talked to my Eel rep this morning he is gonna fab up an adapter I can use with the dreel to run 7/8" Ridgid cable. They make an Eel/Ridgid adapter for running Eel cutters on the 1.25" cable but not a male Eel (L connector) by Ridgid 7/8" male connector to drive the Ridgid cables.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Jiffy said:


> Through the toilet...nice, I never heard that one. I hate pulling toilets. Maybe a small retriever hook could be used (for pulling out rags, underwear, etc.).
> 
> Like to see what the chuck adapter looks like.
> 
> Just talked to my Eel rep this morning he is gonna fab up an adapter I can use with the dreel to run 7/8" Ridgid cable. They make an Eel/Ridgid adapter for running Eel cutters on the 1.25" cable but not a male Eel (L connector) by Ridgid 7/8" male connector to drive the Ridgid cables.


You can use a k50 through a toilet using a reverse auger as well but I wouldn't do it if roots were a possible factor. There's somone on the ridgid forum who runs ridgid cables with a drill but I don't remember who. It's usually not recommended due to the longer sections and reverse pitch.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm going to need a bigger truck.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm running the drain cables direct version of the c8 I think. The adapters are some ends of cable with 3/8 rod welded on to them. The cable would be better if it was wound like eel but I just spin it in reverse so it self feeds.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

fixitright said:


> I'm going to need a bigger truck.



Me too and I already have a 14' box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Heck I was thinking of downsizing to a little van or something. It seems like I keep using the same couple tools over and over with great success. They all fit in the trunk of my impala too. The only downfall is the jetted is a little big for the car.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Drain Pro said:


> Dewalt DW124 with 1.25" heavy duty eel cable. That's the one with the 5/8" inner core. I've got mostly eel cables, a few General.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would assume you can use a hole hog as well?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr Plumber said:


> I would assume you can use a hole hog as well?



Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

